# Inappropriate Halloween Costumes



## CatParty (Sep 26, 2014)

it's that time of year when the whole halloween thing gets into full gear. one of my favorite things is the laughably "sexy" costumes for characters that aren't supposed to be sexy. stuff like this year's hit "sexy frozen characters" costumes http://jezebel.com/here-are-your-sexy-frozen-inspired-halloween-costumes-1639196284

but i thought i might be fun to find the some of the more ridiculous instances of this trend and make a thread out of it


----------



## Ariel (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## A-Stump (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Sep 26, 2014)

Spoiler: eeek huge


----------



## RetardBus (Sep 26, 2014)

Both of these exist


----------



## Dee (Sep 26, 2014)

Sexy Ernie.



Spoiler


----------



## CatParty (Sep 26, 2014)

Spoiler: sexy waldo


----------



## Saney (Sep 26, 2014)

RetardBus said:


> Both of these exist



The second one's for real? I thought that was satire?


----------



## EI 903 (Sep 26, 2014)

Saney said:


> The second one's for real? I thought that was satire?



Google seems to indicate that the Osama one is real. I've seen a bunch of girls wearing slutty Rainbow Bright costumes over the past few years, so I think that one is almost normal at this point.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 26, 2014)

You could always choose a Human Centipede costume!



Spoiler


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Sep 26, 2014)

Edit: Oh, Dee got Sexy Ernie in already. Darn it to hells bells.

Well, here's some ManCake.



Spoiler


----------



## Ravenor (Sep 26, 2014)

Last year there was MORAL OUTRAGE in the UK because some one was selling Jimmy Savile costumes. 

This year I am going to my friends Party dressed as a Imperial Commissar from WH40K or Maybe a Traitor Guardsman not sure yet.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Sep 26, 2014)

> "sexy frozen characters"





Now I know which costume to get for the stage production I'm gonna be a part of (maybe, my sister says I can but I gotta be "ambitious" for it, which I am, but I STILL haven't seen Frozen…)


----------



## GREEDY FIREMAN (Sep 26, 2014)

Spoiler: Gentlemen, behold!



Corn!





​


----------



## CatParty (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## GREEDY FIREMAN (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is what you had in mind, but it came up under a"sexy costumes" image search, so it seems inappropriate to me.


Spoiler


----------



## LM 697 (Sep 26, 2014)

@Male 's reign of terror.


----------



## ZepFloyd94 (Sep 26, 2014)

I know it was already brought up in the personal lolcows thread, but I couldn't help but bring up this chick's sexy costume fail.


Spoiler


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Sep 26, 2014)

Spoiler











Holy god.

Spoilered because it might be NSFWish


----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## exball (Sep 26, 2014)

I got a few


Spoiler


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Sep 27, 2014)

wut



Spoiler


----------



## EI 903 (Sep 27, 2014)

bungholio said:


>



Never inappropriate.


----------



## A-Stump (Sep 27, 2014)

Queen of Tarts said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foulmouth's dream date...


----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 27, 2014)

For when you want to fuck anything that moves.


----------



## Simoniachu (Sep 27, 2014)

Pretty much any little girl's costume borderlines sexy lingerie. Example: 


Spoiler: holy crap it's huge


----------



## Waifu (Sep 27, 2014)

A-Stump said:


>


This looks exactly like my ex girlfriend, swastikas included.


----------



## GREEDY FIREMAN (Sep 27, 2014)

Waifu said:


> This looks exactly like my ex girlfriend, swastikas included.


 What about the 'stache?


----------



## The Dude (Sep 27, 2014)

GREEDY FIREMAN said:


> What about the 'stache?



Her's was shaved somewhere else.

I always thought it would be funny to see a black guy dressed as a Klansman.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Sep 28, 2014)

Sexy Ernie is so airbrushed she doesn't even look real. 

I remember last year, some white celebrity went as crazy eyes from orange is the new black. In blackface.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## OBAMATRON (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## The Dude (Oct 8, 2014)

OBAMATRON said:


> View attachment 7109



Kidler


----------



## x.eight.six.systems (Oct 8, 2014)

CuriousBystander said:


> wut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Tyce in that costume.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Oct 9, 2014)

six.four.systems said:


> Is that Tyce in that costume.



And I was just about to say this.

I'm not sure, I don't see any jenkem stains. He would certainly love it though, might come in handy for some of his planned Halloween pranks. #skeletonwar #jenkem #sickprank



Spoiler: dont bea foggtot tthios isig a sikck prarnk



yo jase dgog i luyke totayly heavce disd sixck dfukin prank ideeah we drezs lyk skeetauilenes afmd throa sum clambayyk jenkim i maed at lyk kiopz an shyt cuiz ckopsz ar fagoggots buit firrsit letss thrao sum at miy dads caiar ciuz heis lyik u byigr faggioit



And here's my offensive contributions. Nuff said.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Oct 9, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## littlebiscuits (Oct 24, 2014)

I WANT TO BE SEXY CANADA


----------



## LM 697 (Oct 24, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> I WANT TO BE SEXY CANADA








Better now.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Oct 25, 2014)

[youtube]nrRGp4BSTyE[/youtube]


----------



## drtoboggan (Oct 25, 2014)

One year I was (a dead sexy) Satan and my friend was Zombie Jesus. His didn't go over as well as mine


----------



## CatParty (Oct 25, 2014)

Sexy killer whale


----------



## exball (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## drtoboggan (Oct 26, 2014)

Two things that never go together: sexy and Ebola nurse.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Oct 26, 2014)

For the Female Kiwi posters, sexy Pickle Monster:






But for the unintelligible weens out there,


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Oct 26, 2014)

A-Stump said:


>


----------



## Dollars2010 (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 29, 2014)

Is there a sexy neckbeard costume?


----------



## ASoulMan (Oct 29, 2014)

Apparently there's a sexy Olaf costume. How in the world they made a sexy version of the snowman from Frozen is beyond me.


----------



## exball (Oct 29, 2014)

ASoulMan said:


> Apparently there's a sexy Olaf costume. How in the world they made a sexy version of the snowman from Frozen is beyond me.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Oct 31, 2014)

Most upsetting thing I've seen today was a ten year old girl in a "sexy" cop outfit berating other children her own age and younger for not looking "hot" enough.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 31, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> berating other children her own age and younger


I read that as "beating" for a few seconds. Where's that horrified emoticon again?


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Oct 31, 2014)

it sickens me how many prissy ass girls on Pinterest still think those slutty native american costumes  are ok and cute.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## CWCissey (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## CatParty (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## CatParty (Oct 1, 2015)

https://www.yahoo.com/parenting/party-city-at-center-of-controversy-over-halloween-202502864.html



> “Generally speaking, real life uniformed female police officers do not wear short skirts and low-cut shirts,” a furious mother has fumed on Facebook in an open letter to Party City that’s going viral.
> 
> Urging the store to stop selling “sexualized” Halloween costumes for young girls, Lin Kramer’s Sept. 14 post explained that she was “appalled” by the options available to her 3-year-old daughter on Party City’s website when she browsed their Toddler Costumes category.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 1, 2016)

a better remake:sexy skaeletain: sexy wookie: sexy darth vader:  sexy venom:  sexy marvin the martain:  leslie jones:   sexy donald trump:


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 1, 2016)

Spoiler: Don't drink the Kool-Aid



https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/57/d5/3e/57d53ee8be01ad70e0af32d23c66a798.jpg


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 1, 2016)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Spoiler: Don't drink the Kool-Aid
> 
> 
> 
> https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/57/d5/3e/57d53ee8be01ad70e0af32d23c66a798.jpg



It's actually appropriate for his body type.  I have no problem imagining that fat fuck crashing through a wall, leaving a fat fuck shaped hole in it, yelling OH YEEEEEEEAH!


----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 1, 2016)

sexy harambe?


----------



## m0rnutz (Sep 1, 2016)

70 bucks for a onesie and rave leggings


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 2, 2016)

"No, you guys don't get it! I'm dressed as Marcel Duchamp's Dadaist found object sculpture 'Fountain'. You just don't understand art."


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 2, 2016)

Spoiler: Well then...



https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/5e/11/f7/5e11f70ed08fbdf21b18a7e4ef4bc02c.jpg


----------



## Army Burger (Sep 2, 2016)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> "No, you guys don't get it! I'm dressed as Marcel Duchamp's Dadaist found object sculpture 'Fountain'. You just don't understand art."
> View attachment 131093



I think I found Nora Reed's next Halloween outfit


----------



## Darndirty (Sep 2, 2016)

Queen of Tarts said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No homo but if you look like that, you can wear that.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 3, 2016)

I work at a party store and I had a prank call asking for a sexy Harambe costume  last week. I would have laughed if my manajerk  wasn't there.


----------



## Dr.Research (Sep 3, 2016)

Spoiler: An Old Classic


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 4, 2016)

big baby jesus said:


> sexy harambe?


Oh it's going to happen. There are going to be all kinds of Harambes out there.


----------



## Reddit Avenger (Sep 4, 2016)

The Joker said:


> I work at a party store and I had a prank call asking for a sexy Harambe costume  last week. I would have laughed if my manajerk  wasn't there.


Personally I'm just waiting for some guy to rent one of those hyper-realistic gorilla suits and slap some fat chick's bra and panties on it


----------



## Ravenor (Sep 4, 2016)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Oh it's going to happen. There are going to be all kinds of Harambes out there.



I hope that fucking meme dies soon.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 4, 2016)

Ravenor said:


> I've made some mistakes in my life, mostly influenced by alcohol but never in my darkest hour have I ever been that drunk that I'd consider _that_ sexy.... that's fucking disturbing... I mean... fuck....


I have a feeling that's a drag queen taking the piss. (I hope)


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Sep 4, 2016)

I can totally see some stupid mom putting blackface on their little girl who wanted to be Simone biles for Halloween.  

Actually a few months ago, one of the "whites only" private schools near me had an incident where a student thought it was ok to put on blackface for an assignment: 

http://fusion.net/story/284710/isle-wight-academy-blackface-video/


----------



## stillscenein2016 (Sep 4, 2016)

big baby jesus said:


> sexy harambe?



So we don't need to put our dicks back.


----------



## Ido (Sep 4, 2016)

Spoiler: My new halloweeny costume


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Sep 4, 2016)

Ido said:


> Spoiler: My new halloweeny costume


Ask them if they sell the costume in yellow


----------



## polonium (Sep 5, 2016)

Pepsi-Cola said:


> Ask them if they sell the costume in yellow


No, ask 'em if  they can make the arms blue


----------



## Ido (Sep 5, 2016)

polonium said:


> No, ask 'em if  they can make the arms blue


https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/db/df/04/dbdf0417f07db95296eaf7a2bac67fc4.jpg


----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 5, 2016)

Ido said:


> Spoiler: My new halloweeny costume





Ido said:


> https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/db/df/04/dbdf0417f07db95296eaf7a2bac67fc4.jpg


Three can play at that game!


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 6, 2016)

A very tasteful Christopher Reeve costume!


----------



## ZehnBoat (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Jaded Optimist (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm thinking of being sexy bob ross.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 8, 2016)

Spoiler: The most horrible thing about tiggers...



https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/3c/3b/63/3c3b63a899f279554aa72f04df0ad64a.jpg 
...is that this exists. The Spy Kids poster adds a nice pedo vibe to this, as well.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Sep 9, 2016)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Spoiler: The most horrible thing about tiggers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His pose reminds me of:


----------



## CatParty (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Oct 4, 2016)

Supposed to be Donald Trump

 
Looks more like Angus Young


----------



## CatParty (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## NARPASSWORD (Oct 4, 2016)

Spoiler: Somebody needs to call child services


----------



## SakuraRose (Oct 4, 2016)

Harakudoshi said:


> Supposed to be Donald TrumpView attachment 140991
> Looks more like Angus Young
> View attachment 140992



Or possibly....




....one of The Krankies.


----------



## FuckYou (Oct 4, 2016)

Columbine


----------



## Yaks (Oct 12, 2016)

Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Oct 12, 2016)

Get the kids used to slavery! Go lizards!


----------



## Alicea (Oct 14, 2016)

Spoiler: Untold Horrors



https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/92/18/b8/9218b8866f8484a8dd56167513299954.jpg


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Oct 15, 2016)

Alicea said:


> Spoiler: Untold Horrors


Are they... supposed to be a cigar, a cold Koala, and orange-vanilla sorbet?


----------



## polonium (Oct 15, 2016)

Harakudoshi said:


> Are they... supposed to be a cigar, a cold Koala, and orange-vanilla sorbet?


It looks like a burger, some sort of animal and a carrot.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Oct 16, 2016)

polonium said:


> It looks like a burger, some sort of animal and a carrot.



Middle one is meant to be the Cat in the Hat.


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## The Lawgiver (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm surprised nobody brought up the massive swell of chinese bootleg undertale stuff that's shown up this year.
I've seen some really weird shit like "sexy papyrus" and a "sans costume" that's literally just a cheap hoodie shaped like a shark. I didn't find the listings immediately this time though and I'm too busy multitasking right now to search for them.
I got a feeling I'm gonna be seeing a lot of this and the FNAF stuff this Halloween.


Spoiler: Having a real bad time breathing under that pillow













Spoiler: Oh no...













Spoiler: My nigga.














ShiningPokeStar said:


> Three can play at that game!
> 
> View attachment 131928





Spoiler: A challenger approaches.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 19, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LWABP3S


----------



## CatParty (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## DangerousGas (Oct 21, 2016)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 146367


Christ, I wish that were real.


----------



## SakuraRose (Oct 23, 2016)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 146367



The fourth one on the top row made more sense when I realised that it didn't say "female librarian". 

Also, my phone originally changed that to "feminazi librarian" so I think it's developed some MRA leanings.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Nov 2, 2016)

The Lawgiver said:


> Spoiler: Oh no...



I think this one is actually pretty good, that's what Mettaton should look like, no?


----------



## drain (Nov 2, 2016)

https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/31/e1/24/31e124c7bfc0af27d95317608ef85bfb.jpg


----------



## CatParty (Dec 26, 2016)




----------

